
Ask HN: Karma Question - SmushyTaco
I&#x27;m new to Hacker News and thought I might as well make an account for this platform so I could link this account to my keybase account but it requires at least 2 or more karma and I&#x27;m not familiar with how karma here works. Could somebody here possibly explain it to me? Is it similar to how it works on reddit?
======
pwg
Possibly start here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
soupypoopy
Upvotes and comments minus downvote = your karma

